# Looking for an RB20 Turbo engine for a 1995 Altima GXE



## Guest (Jul 15, 2003)

I need to know where I could purchase an RB 20 Turbo engine for my 95 Nissan Altima GXE. I was originally looking for an RB 25 Turbo engine but it won"t fit correctly in the engine bay. Can someone please help me?

Cpl. Barbara, Frank A
United States Marine Corps


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

a lot of people use jgycustoms.com to purchase sr20 engines, you may want to check there as well, they're closer to the east coast.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2003)

*arigatou*

Thanks. I'll check there


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

are you from Colorado originally?


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2003)

*Nope*

I'm from NY originally


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

oh, wrong barbara then, a guy who went in a year ahead of me but can't remember his name.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2003)

*Wasup*

Your in da military? What branch and where are u stationed?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

was... USMC, was in Pendleton w/ Kilo 3/1 (weapons platoon) till 2001. EAS!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2003)

Tight. I just re-enlisted


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

what MOS?


----------

